# Llamas and Alpacas mengial worm



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

I have been really wanting to get a llama or alpaca to run with my goats but several years ago my mom had two llamas and we lost them to mengial worm that destroyed their spines. Is their any meds or vaccines to prevent this? Thanks


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Monthly Ivomec shots. Must be given by injection.


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Thank you!


----------

